# Claiming Spouse points



## Info123 (Feb 18, 2018)

My spouse and I have different skills under 261112(Systems Analyst) and 261313(Software Engineer) respectively on the skilled occupation list. Can she still add 5 points to my 189/190 PR Australian visa application?
The eligibility says 
1. was under 50 years old -Met
2. had competent English. -Met
3. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation. - Not Clear

Can you please let me know what exactly does the "same skilled occupations list - SOL" mean, and If she gets the ACS done will I get 5 points ?

Just wanted to make sure before we apply for her ACS.. Any help would be greatly appretiated.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Info123 said:


> My spouse and I have different skills under 261112(Systems Analyst) and 261313(Software Engineer) respectively on the skilled occupation list. Can she still add 5 points to my 189/190 PR Australian visa application?
> The eligibility says
> 1. was under 50 years old -Met
> 2. had competent English. -Met
> ...


Yes, if her job code is also there under SOL list as yours, then after ACS assessment she can contribute 5 points... hope this is clear.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

debeash said:


> Yes, if her job code is also there under SOL list as yours, then after ACS assessment she can contribute 5 points... hope this is clear.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Same SOL means if your job code is listed under MTSOL, then her code should also fall under MTSOL. If your code falls under both MTSOL and STSOL and her's fall under STSOL then she can contribute points for 190 and not for 189

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Info123 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi Debeash,

Thanks for the quick response, greatly appreciated.
I see that the below SkillList holds good for both. I assume we can go ahead with the ACS..
But apart from SOL I also see the Visa type that it is applicable under 
"Visa subclasses (streams or type)", Should they also match ? they do here.. (but just checking for other codes)


Occupation ANZSCO Code List Visa subclasses (streams or type) Assessing Authority
Systems Analyst	261112	MLTSSL	186 (DE), 189 (PT), 190, 407, ACS
457, 485 (GW), 489 (F), 489 (S/T)	

Software Engineer	261313	MLTSSL	186 (DE), 189 (PT), 190, 407, ACS
457, 485 (GW), 489 (F), 489 (S/T)


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Info123 said:


> Hi Debeash,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, greatly appreciated.
> I see that the below SkillList holds good for both. I assume we can go ahead with the ACS..
> ...


No need for Visa match as she will automatically come under the same visa class as your, as you are the primary applicant...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## soodrit (Feb 19, 2018)

debeash said:


> Same SOL means if your job code is listed under MTSOL, then her code should also fall under MTSOL. If your code falls under both MTSOL and STSOL and her's fall under STSOL then she can contribute points for 190 and not for 189
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi,

There's alot of confusion. Please respond to below scenario -

Suppose i file for 190 Visa ( occupation under short skill list) and my spouse occupation is under Main / long term occupation list.
If i file as primary will i be able to get spouse points ?

What about other scenario - spouse will be primary ?
\
Consider both have positive assesment + IELTS.


----------



## Amajeed (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi,
Did you manage to claim spouse’s points? Appreciate if you could guide me through the process. My wife has a Computer and I formation systems degree, but no work experience. Can i just get her equivalent AQF assessed through ACS to claim points?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Info123 said:


> My spouse and I have different skills under 261112(Systems Analyst) and 261313(Software Engineer) respectively on the skilled occupation list. Can she still add 5 points to my 189/190 PR Australian visa application?
> The eligibility says
> 1. was under 50 years old -Met
> 2. had competent English. -Met
> ...


Both you and your spouse occupations are listed under Mltsll and Stsol, so if your spouse can just get the positive assessment from ACS, you will get 5 points for partner skills.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Amajeed said:


> Hi,
> Did you manage to claim spouse’s points? Appreciate if you could guide me through the process. My wife has a Computer and I formation systems degree, but no work experience. Can i just get her equivalent AQF assessed through ACS to claim points?


ACS requires a combination of education plus relevant work experience to give a positive skills assessment. If she doesn't have any work experience, she won't be successful.


----------



## tusharbinny (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi All,

Im still confused with the statement 
*"has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation"
*
MY ANZSCO Code:
ICT Business Analyst	261111	MLTSSL (ACS)

SPOUSE's Code:
Management Consultant 224711	MLTSSL (VETASSESS)


Apply 2 EOI's 189/190 and 489. Do i get 5 points for spouse?:confused2:

What is the criteria, can someone please clarrify

Thanks in advance


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

tusharbinny said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im still confused with the statement
> *"has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation"
> ...



If you both are in MLTSSL and meeting other criteria with age and language then yes you will get 5 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tusharbinny said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im still confused with the statement
> *"has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation"
> ...


Your spouse has to be assessed positive by Vetassess, have at least competent English score and be under 45 years of age

If she meets all these, you can claim 5 spouse points in all the EOIs

Cheers


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Your spouse has to be assessed positive by Vetassess, have at least competent English score and be under 45 years of age
> 
> If she meets all these, you can claim 5 spouse points in all the EOIs
> 
> Cheers


I have a friend who is also worried not getting any partner points because he and his wife have different occupations: he is a Software Engineer and his wife is a Nurse.

The agent they talked to said he couldn't claim partner points because they do not have same occupation. Is this true?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

destinedtobe said:


> I have a friend who is also worried not getting any partner points because he and his wife have different occupations: he is a Software Engineer and his wife is a Nurse.
> 
> The agent they talked to said he couldn't claim partner points because they do not have same occupation. Is this true?


Nope

As long as both have positive assessment in MLTSSL Anzsco code , they can get spouse points
Nurse 254499 MLTSSL 
SW Engineers 261313 MLTSSL

Better to ditch that agent

Cheers


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have submitted EOI for Software Engineer (261313) under 189 and 190 visa. My wife will complete 2 years in software testing this month and has completed B.E in Computer science. will I be able to claim 5 points for my work experience. as per ACS her initial 2 years would be deducted as she has Computer background. She would have one month of experience in next month after deduction. Moreover Software Engineer - 261313 and Software Tester - 26314 fall under different codes. will i be able to claim points.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

rajakv3579 said:


> I have submitted EOI for Software Engineer (261313) under 189 and 190 visa. My wife will complete 2 years in software testing this month and has completed B.E in Computer science. will I be able to claim 5 points for my work experience. as per ACS her initial 2 years would be deducted as she has Computer background. She would have one month of experience in next month after deduction. Moreover Software Engineer - 261313 and Software Tester - 26314 fall under different codes. will i be able to claim points.


Combined current list of eligible skilled occupations

Software Engineer 261313 *MLTSSL*
Software Tester 261314 *STSOL*

Different lists, so No.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rajakv3579 said:


> I have submitted EOI for Software Engineer (261313) under 189 and 190 visa. My wife will complete 2 years in software testing this month and has completed B.E in Computer science. will I be able to claim 5 points for my work experience. as per ACS her initial 2 years would be deducted as she has Computer background. She would have one month of experience in next month after deduction. Moreover Software Engineer - 261313 and Software Tester - 26314 fall under different codes. will i be able to claim points.


Only if both the occupations are under MTLSSL you will be able to claim points.

In the case where you want you showcase your wife as software tester then 189 claiming 5 points is not possible however 190 is still possible in the state where software tester code exists.

Try evaluating R&R for your wife as software engineer since you can claim 5 points for 189 as well . Try searching various threads where people have genuinely done it by preparing R&R closely with software engineer


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Combined current list of eligible skilled occupations
> 
> Software Engineer 261313 *MLTSSL*
> Software Tester 261314 *STSOL*
> ...


Bud, see my post you can still tweak R&R to be close with software engineer


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Bud, see my post you can still tweak R&R to be close with software engineer


Then her code will be the same, that changes the original question itself.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Then her code will be the same, that changes the original question itself.


Oh yeah just thought giving the person the suggestion to get into 189. That's it


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> Oh yeah just thought giving the person the suggestion to get into 189. That's it


Thanks both of you for providing valuable suggestions. Please clarify on below:
1. Currently both Software Engineer and Software Tester are both under ICT list of Victoria. In this case can i apply for 190 visa after completing my wife's ACS.
2. After deduction of 2 years of her experience by ACS she would be left with only 1 month of relevant experience. Can I still able to claim points?

I would also try to go through the process of R&R as suggested.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajakv3579 said:


> Thanks both of you for providing valuable suggestions. Please clarify on below:
> 1. Currently both Software Engineer and Software Tester are both under ICT list of Victoria. In this case can i apply for 190 visa after completing my wife's ACS.
> 2. After deduction of 2 years of her experience by ACS she would be left with only 1 month of relevant experience. Can I still able to claim points?
> 
> I would also try to go through the process of R&R as suggested.


1. YES.
2. YES

I hope you are aware that she also needs to be under 45 years of age and atleast competent English 

Cheers


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

rajakv3579 said:


> Thanks both of you for providing valuable suggestions. Please clarify on below:
> 1. Currently both Software Engineer and Software Tester are both under ICT list of Victoria. In this case can i apply for 190 visa after completing my wife's ACS.
> 2. After deduction of 2 years of her experience by ACS she would be left with only 1 month of relevant experience. Can I still able to claim points?
> 
> I would also try to go through the process of R&R as suggested.


1. Yes, as long as both are onthe SQL list you can apply for 190, but do check if VIC is giving out invite for your primary applicant code.

2. Yes, as long as the ACS results is positive you can still claim partner points


----------



## db07 (Jul 24, 2018)

Please help me here.

My Spouse got her ACS positive assessment under Soft. Engineer which is MLTSSL.

My profile is under ICT - BDM which falls in STSOL list.

How can we claim 5 points? I'm getting mixed answers over the web 

Case A: If my SPouse is the primary applicant
Case B: If I'm the primary applicant

Appreciate your help.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

db07 said:


> Please help me here.
> 
> My Spouse got her ACS positive assessment under Soft. Engineer which is MLTSSL.
> 
> ...


You cannot claim five points for 189. You can claim only 190 if both occupations are listed in the State


----------



## Honeygrojal (Dec 14, 2018)

*You got points for partner or not ..?*



db07 said:


> Please help me here.
> 
> My Spouse got her ACS positive assessment under Soft. Engineer which is MLTSSL.
> 
> ...


You got points from partner for 190 or not ....? As i m in a same confusion..!


----------



## Honeygrojal (Dec 14, 2018)

*Partner 5 points*



db07 said:


> Please help me here.
> 
> My Spouse got her ACS positive assessment under Soft. Engineer which is MLTSSL.
> 
> ...


Hello 
As i m in a same confusion.
You got points from partner for 190 or not...?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Honeygrojal said:


> Hello
> As i m in a same confusion.
> You got points from partner for 190 or not...?


Are they both available for the specific state under 190?


----------



## Honeygrojal (Dec 14, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> Are they both available for the specific state under 190?


Both available in Northern Territory under 190


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends,

My wife got passed out in 2009 B.Tech (Electronics and Telecommunications engg.) and have no work experience in this field.

Can I apply for her assessment with Engineers Australia as Electronics engineer by submitting 3 CDR and CPD ,without any experience!!

I want to claim 5 points of her assessment

Experts , kindly throw some light.

Thanks!!


----------



## MalikAman (Apr 21, 2015)

NB said:


> Your spouse has to be assessed positive by Vetassess, have at least competent English score and be under 45 years of age
> 
> If she meets all these, you can claim 5 spouse points in all the EOIs
> 
> Cheers



My question is if your spouse is meeting all above criteria with competent english, in that case, what would be the validity of IELTS for spouse according to department of immigration? 

will appreciate your thoughts on this.

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MalikAman said:


> My question is if your spouse is meeting all above criteria with competent english, in that case, what would be the validity of IELTS for spouse according to department of immigration?
> 
> will appreciate your thoughts on this.
> 
> Thank you


The IELTS score is valid for 3 years from the date it’s taken 

Cheers


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Spouse is in ROL (149914) and I'm applying from MLTSSL (233914). Can we claim points for 491 if Wife has the assessment and English? Sorry, if this is already clarified.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vattic said:


> Spouse is in ROL (149914) and I'm applying from MLTSSL (233914). Can we claim points for 491 if Wife has the assessment and English? Sorry, if this is already clarified.


You will get the spouse points under 491 

Cheers


----------

